# Gymnasts



## goesto11 (Aug 28, 2013)

Any active or former competitive gymnast? 
Anyone here incorporate strength training with rings?


----------



## Popeye (Aug 28, 2013)

Tilltheend is a gymnast and calisthenics expert...go visit him on AB


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Aug 28, 2013)

He's banned at AB too homie


----------



## biggerben692000 (Aug 28, 2013)

GK specialty was the balance beam. He felt it showcased his ass. This is why he's the unofficial President of -MU-'s fan club. The glute shots have him hypnotized. 
GK was deemed "to tall" by Nadia Comineche(sp?) coach so he transitioned to the pony's and was what one would call a "double A"(AA) level jockey.
 He was told, or rather claimed, he "Could have been a contender" but was singled out and the failure of a convicted felons gay lover as being responsible for driving the #1 ranked little guy in the land to suicide.
It was just a ploy to get GK nude and to become submissive to the guy that turned out to be a chomo.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Aug 28, 2013)

I have no rebuttal to that.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Aug 28, 2013)

lol seriously I use rings at least once a week it looks like this 

I call them superman's rings low at ankles feet together stretch all the way out rings above your head and full body stretched out on your toes drop your belly as low as your low back can stand then bring it in squeezing your abs as tight as possible .. this shit will work your abs like no other start with 10 reps and increase as it gets ezer

then I super set I don't have a name for these get to the outward stretch position on the superman and hold it i then stretch my arms out to a T and back for 10 reps burns the delts great

then Giant set pushups but don't let the straps rest on you at all this will kill the shoulders chest and tris . I do all of these in a row for 3 sets

I then bring the rings just above my waist again these are all 3 movements in a row 

Dips don't let the straps rest on you .. Anyone who does dips and thinks there ez try them on the rings there fucking hard! and shred the chest.. 10 reps 

super set ok so I dunno the name again there like rows so grab the rings walk them out standing then lower yourself under them make sure you are parallel to the floor w/ feet under you knees bent and do pull ups focus on your rear delts and traps it fucking kills 10 to 15 reps to start

then spin the rings and do chin ups it will blow your bis out.. 3 sets of each in a row

I do this on cardio days / days off .. rings are way cheaper then trx and do the same thing I think i paid 40 bucks for mine

good luck


----------



## goesto11 (Aug 29, 2013)

GuerillaKilla said:


> He's banned at AB too homie



awwwwww maaaaan I just signed up.


----------



## goesto11 (Aug 29, 2013)

biggerben692000 said:


> GK specialty was the balance beam. He felt it showcased his ass. This is why he's the unofficial President of -MU-'s fan club. The glute shots have him hypnotized.
> GK was deemed "to tall" by Nadia Comineche(sp?) coach so he transitioned to the pony's and was what one would call a "double A"(AA) level jockey.
> He was told, or rather claimed, he "Could have been a contender" but was singled out and the failure of a convicted felons gay lover as being responsible for driving the #1 ranked little guy in the land to suicide.
> It was just a ploy to get GK nude and to become submissive to the guy that turned out to be a chomo.



#1 post of the week right here.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Aug 29, 2013)

Goestohell GFY. 

You ever take bens side over mine ill have you beaten with a sock full of lettuce.


----------



## goesto11 (Aug 29, 2013)

GuerillaKilla said:


> Goestohell GFY.
> 
> You ever take bens side over mine ill have you beaten with a sock full of lettuce.



You think this is a game?
Come at me with your snack-chucks and I'll leave you in such a vegetative state the doctors won't know whether to pull the plug or set out the dressing and open up a salad bar.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Aug 29, 2013)

Goesto11's mother makes me peanut butter and jelly sandwiches after we fuck.


----------



## goesto11 (Aug 29, 2013)

GuerillaKilla said:


> Goesto11's mother makes me peanut butter and jelly sandwiches after we fuck.


I hope you're not low carb. I'll take that loaf of bread and shove it so far up your ass Dr. Atkins will shit a pastry and you'll get a yeast infection.


----------



## bronco (Aug 29, 2013)

goesto11 said:


> You think this is a game?
> Come at me with your snack-chucks and I'll leave you in such a vegetative state the doctors won't know whether to pull the plug or set out the dressing and open up a salad bar.





goesto11 said:


> I hope you're not low carb. I'll take that loaf of bread and shove it so far up your ass Dr. Atkins will shit a pastry and you'll get a yeast infection.



Not sure what any of this means... But its funny as hell


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Aug 29, 2013)

Goesto11's, if your mother forgets to cut the crust off my sammich again, shes getting another black eye.


----------



## goesto11 (Aug 29, 2013)

GuerillaKilla said:


> Goesto11's, if your mother forgets to cut the crust off my sammich again, shes getting another black eye.



lol grab your lunchbox and gtf outta here shitlips


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Aug 29, 2013)

Youre a funny guy. 

Now go get your fuckin shinebox.


----------

